# 2 horses = 1 acre



## My Beau

Our property is 5 acres. 3 are wooded, 2 cleared with the house and barn on it. I would say we have a little over an acre for grazing. We have 3 horses on that. 

You just have to be really careful with the care/condition of the grass. Fence off 2 or 3 pastures (we have 2) so you can rotate and let atleast one field rest and regrow while they graze on one. 

You'll most likely have to feed hay all year long - helps the grass last a bit longer too. You'll need to mow down weeds so the grass CAN grow and most likely fertilize in the fall.

And if you can designate a small "sacrifice paddock" area that would perfect. When it rains their hooves can really tear up the grass, roots and all, and when the roots are done, your grass is done. Unless you can put them in stalls when the weather's nasty or the ground hasn't dried out yet, make a little area that you allow to get muddy.

Another necessary but not so fun job is picking the field. If you only have a small area for them to graze cleaning up the manure is a must. We clean ours twice a day (about 1/2 - 3/4 of a wheelbarrow full each time) and it makes a humongous difference. The horses won't graze where they go to the bathroom... so the more manure you have the less grazing there is for them. And if they have to graze close to their manure there's a greater chance of them picking up worms.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

horseluver50 said:


> So, I am getting a horse soon.
> But, I have heard that the horse needs a companion...
> We only have a spot that is about 1 - 1.5 acre field to keep them on.
> 
> I might be getting a draft cross horse, but I might not.
> Should I just get a little mini or something?
> 
> But, also, I was thinking, if I got a older pony (at least 13.2hh) I could teach my friends how to ride on them
> 
> Would 2 horses be able to fit on that property size?


We have a local commercial barn with 70-80 stalls. Property size - which includes the barn, two outdoor rings and one indoor ring - is less than one acre. Of course, there is no grass. The horses eat grain and hay.

So, yes it can be done. Just depends on how you set things up.

Also, I have heard that a goat can be a good horse companion. Don't know from experience, but it might be something to look at.


----------



## waterbuggies

If your just wanting something to keep your horse company, I would get a goat or a cow, it don't have to be a horse, they will bond with other animals. The reason I said a goat or cow, a goat will keep the weeds eat down and its small, a cow will graze for awhile then go and chew on her cud, unlike a horse that grazes approx. 20 hrs a day if they are left on the pasture. A cow will break grass off a horse will pull it up by the roots.


----------



## iridehorses

A cow will eat as much as a horse so it will compete with it for what little grass there will be. A goat is a much better choice.

That being said, 1 1/2 acres is marginally proper for a pony. If you are going to rely on grass alone, it will never hold out for 2 horses or a draft no matter how fast your grass grows. In addition, unless your grass is growing well all year 'round, a horse will turn that pasture into dirt in a very short time. You will need to have a good supply of hay to feed them. 

We are having a tough time with rain fall this year (again) and I have 2 horses on 5 acres. It's September and I've been supplementing with hay for the past month. There isn't enough grass to support them - and the winter is just around the corner.

I have two very small ponies in a small paddock. It's about 1/4 an acre and it took less then 2 weeks for them to eat it down to nothing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Yes, it will work just fine, but as others have mentioned, just expect that you'll need to feed hay year round since you'll have only dirt in no time at all.


----------



## horseluver50

thanks for everyones input! 

I might be getting a horse!! He doesn't need a companion right away, as he needs love and attention for himself..

but here is my plans:

the field is rectangular more than square.. I thought we could have a small paddock/pen about 1/6 size of the whole property. With, the shelter in there. That would be the winter/fall paddock.

Then, the pasture would be the rest. For the spring/summer.

There will be a gate into the paddock, from the pasture.


In spring/summer:
- will have access to pasture, and to pen area.
- the gate will be open, into fall/winter pen, as will be fed hay there, and shelter is there.
- stormy, wet days, will be left in pen, so doesn't wreck pasture.
- if pasture needs some regrowing, will limit grazing hours.
- will get regular exercise, at least 5 days a week

fall/winter:
- kept in pen, so doesn't wreck field.
- will be let out on field for a couple hours a day for a big run.
- get regular exercise at least 3-4 days a week.



How does that all sound? Good? Bad? Okay? suggestions?


----------



## thunderhooves

nice idea, but for the winter, only let them onto the feild for a 1 hour run when it isnt muddy.


----------



## horseluver50

thunderhooves -- thanks  okay, that sounds better! 2 hours might be a bit much! 
thank you again x)


----------



## horseluver50

*UPDATED PLANS:*

the field is rectangular more than square.. I thought we could have a small paddock/pen about 1/6 size of the whole property. With, the shelter in there. That would be the winter/fall paddock.

Then, the pasture would be the rest. For the spring/summer.

There will be a gate into the paddock, from the pasture.


In spring/summer:
- will have access to pasture, and to pen area.
- the gate will be open, into fall/winter pen, as will be fed hay there, and shelter is there.
- stormy, wet days, will be left in pen, so doesn't wreck pasture.
- if pasture needs some regrowing, will limit grazing hours.
- will get regular exercise, at least 5 days a week

fall/winter:
- kept in pen, so doesn't wreck field.
- will be let out on field for a *one hour* a day for a big run.
- get regular exercise at least 3-4 days a week.


----------



## My Beau

sounds like you have a solid plan


----------



## horseluver50

thanks


----------

